
3d printed fpv mini-quadcopter drone run opensource flight controller - wolframio
http://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2016/3d-printing-an-opensource-swhw-105-fpv-quadcopter
======
demouser7
I am waiting on my new printer and have the option of getting either PLA or
ABS material as part of the initial package.Can anyone help advise me on which
would be best?

